# Domino 500 or 700



## TheStairMaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Ok fellow woodworkers here we go;
All this time I worked with biscuit plate machine and kreg pocket machine in the later time of my woodworking adventures; now, I need advice should I dive into getting a domino or not? and if you guys can convince me on that, which one would be better, of course none is better if you consider pricing, but I hear they came up lately with these inserts that makes closet organizers a dream putting them together.
I watched you tube and see all these zelous-in front of the camera- woodworking guys (no disrespect intended there but that's not how I do my business, I would've been out of business long time ago if I do all my work in front of the camera) swear by this domino toy; now, for my stairs branch, I really don't need it, I can do away with biscuits when I glue the stair treads or any other boards together, but for all the cabinetry/closet organizers aspect, I think I might like working with one, or my guys for that matter.
Any advice?? The "in front of the camera" guys are welcome to join in too, lol.
Dan.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have the 500 and it does everything I need. I would love to have the 700 for certain applications though


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Take a look at the Mafell duo-dowelers too.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Dan, the 500 only uses tenons up to 10 mm whereas the 700 takes 10mm and up, however, you can spend a few extra bucks and get an adapter for the 700 that permits the use of smaller tenons. I have the 500 and have found it a joy to use. More importantly, it is fast and accurate in cutting mortises right where you want them to be. HTH


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Have a buddy that does stair work. He loves festool gear.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the 500 and it was a "game changing tool" for me. The precision that this thing provides is unreal. I have many festool tools, but this one is my favorite by far. So versatile. Also for "case construction" (like cabinetry and closet work) I highly recommend the "domi-plate" Its awesome for standard ply stock / stock.

https://www.senecawoodworking.com/products/domiplate-for-1-2-and-3-4-ply

I couldn't be happier with this tool and for me at least I don't miss the 700 capacity at all. The largest tenon that the 500 provides is more than enough for me for sure.

I use it all the time, for pretty much everything. It is just so darn easy to place a tenon in things. Face frames, boxes, miters (oh my gosh it is so nice for mitered picture frames), rail and stile etc.


----------



## TheStairMaster (Mar 22, 2018)

> Take a look at the Mafell duo-dowelers too.
> 
> - Loren


Thanks, I did but I need something stronger than the dowels system.


----------



## TheStairMaster (Mar 22, 2018)

> Have a buddy that does stair work. He loves festool gear.
> 
> - TheFridge


thank you, I like festool too, bit pricy I guess, and….even that I was born in Europe, I can't deal with the mm option.
Dan


----------



## TheStairMaster (Mar 22, 2018)

> Dan, the 500 only uses tenons up to 10 mm whereas the 700 takes 10mm and up, however, you can spend a few extra bucks and get an adapter for the 700 that permits the use of smaller tenons. I have the 500 and have found it a joy to use. More importantly, it is fast and accurate in cutting mortises right where you want them to be. HTH
> 
> - AandCstyle


Thanks for the detail explanation, I guess I might just dive into getting a 700 and get the adapter for the 500.
Dan.


----------



## TheStairMaster (Mar 22, 2018)

> I have the 500 and it was a "game changing tool" for me. The precision that this thing provides is unreal. I have many festool tools, but this one is my favorite by far. So versatile. Also for "case construction" (like cabinetry and closet work) I highly recommend the "domi-plate" Its awesome for standard ply stock / stock.
> 
> https://www.senecawoodworking.com/products/domiplate-for-1-2-and-3-4-ply
> 
> ...


Thanks Rizzo; might eventually get the 700, but from what you are saying 500 also might meet all my needs.
Dan


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

All depends on what you want it for. 500 for face frames, 3/4" material and for replacing a biscuit joiner. 700 can be used for that stuff but it is big, awkward and expensive. The 700 is good for mortise and tenon, doors and thick/heavy materials. 
BTW, the 700 goes down to 8mm, not 10 as previously stated.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Many borderline applications, where you might wish you had a 700, can be addressed by using multiple smaller dominoes instead. Works great. If you were doing really big things, the 700 would be better. I didn't go the 700 plus adapter route because the 700 was so much larger. I figured I mostly build furniture sized things which don't need the extra domino size very often, and I'd just be toting the extra weight around all the time for nothing. Plus, its spendy already and the adapters are even more on top of that.

Brian


----------



## Jon_H (Jun 21, 2016)

> ...should I dive into getting a domino or not?


It sounds like you're using this in a professional setting. In that case, there's really only 2 questions to answer:

Will it increase revenue?
Will it reduce cost?

If you'll win more jobs by having a Domino vs. biscuits and pocket screws, then you should probably dive into getting a domino. If you can increase your rates because you have a Domino, then get one!

If you'll reduce costs (jobs are done quicker resulting in less labor expense or stronger results resulting in fewer call-backs), then you should probably dive into getting a domino.

Otherwise, if you'll win the same number jobs at the same price with the same labor costs, then why spend money on a more expensive tool?


----------



## Jon_H (Jun 21, 2016)

> ...should I dive into getting a domino or not?


It sounds like you re using this in a professional setting. In that case, there s really only 2 questions to answer:

Will it increase revenue?
Will it reduce cost?

If you ll win more jobs by having a Domino vs. biscuits and pocket screws, then you should probably dive into getting a domino. If you can increase your rates because you have a Domino, then get one!

If you ll reduce costs (jobs are done quicker resulting in less labor expense or better quality resulting in fewer call-backs), then you should probably dive into getting a domino.

Otherwise, if you ll win the same number jobs at the same price with the same labor costs, then why spend money on a more expensive tool?


----------

